# Shower wall slight yellowing on a 2004 Rapido?



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

HI all,

We have had our van for nearly a year now and over the last few months one of the shower walls has started to yellow slightly, not badly but it is obvious compared to the whiteness of the other 3 walls.

After using the shower compartment we just wash it down with the shower and leave it to dry naturally, unless we are heading home that day and then SWMBO gives it a quick wipe down with a towel.

The odd thing is that it is only on one of the 4 shower cubicle walls.

Is there something I can treat it with to bring back the white or is it best left alone?

Advice on what is causing this and how to prevent it would be great. Its not bad at the moment but I dont really want it getting any worse.

Many Thanks
Ian


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Ian not sure why

I love showers but do hate cleaning and drying them.... but we always dry it down completely every day we use it - as much as in the motorhome, the linen basket lives in the base as does the rubbish bin....

Can't offer any reason though for the yellowing...seems odd doesn't it?

Carol


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Just a thought but is it yellowing because it is in direct sunlight a lot of the time?


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Shower Walls*

Ian

We've had our MH (2004 Rapido) since Aug 2008 and its always pleased me just how 'bluey/white' and shiny my shower walls are. We never 'dry' off daily when we're on the move or camped up - when we get back home (its my van) the post outing clean includes a hot water wash down (using shower head) , spray with Tescos Bathroom cleaner then a wipe down with a sponge - nothing else - the only thing we added (about a year ago) was a blue bath mat c/w 'stubbled' surface - very good for getting soles of feet cleaned.

I've just been out and had a close look and all 4 walls are nice and white

One thing I have noticed is that the toilet basin has developed 3 hairline cracks (about 1/2" long) radially around the plug position - no sign of leakage underneath.

Harry


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, 

It does seem odd that it should start to yellow and surprisingly only on one wall :? 

The sink is also going slightly but then again neither of which are really that obvious. They were all distinctly white when we bought the van though.

Im sure I read somewhere that items like body spray etc. can cause it?? 

I was just wondering if it was reversible :lol: :lol: 

In the summer months when we are not using the van I shut all the blinds including the rooflight so I doubt it could be sun damage :? 

I have tried to wash it using a soft sponge but it doesnt seem to be a coating or anything, the actual white has yellowed  

Anymore suggestions/thoughts??

Best wishes
Ian


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Ian is there any chance you could post a photo?


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Got the van home from storage this evening, it was nearly dark by the time I got it in the drive and when I turned on the shower light I couldnt see a difference in the colour :? 

It is a bit odd that its only on one of the walls though.

I will take a picture tomorrow, im hoping the site will have good 3g signal so I can upload it to this thread.

Maybe the colour difference is not as bad as I am remembering :roll:

Thanks
Ian


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Shower Walls*



Coulstock said:


> One thing I have noticed is that the toilet basin has developed 3 hairline cracks (about 1/2" long) radially around the plug position - no sign of leakage underneath.
> Harry


Hi,

It may be just the gelcoat but I would suggest you have a good look underneath and maybe reinforce underneath the bottom of the sink with some fibre glass ribbon mat just in case.

Peter


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

I had a Rapido and noticed the same yellowing that you mention. Interestingly, it was more yellow at the top of the shower unit rather than the bottom. We put in down to sunlight bleaching the plastic. 

I noticed quite a lot of bleaching in the Rapido during the 3 years that we had the van especially the seating and curtain fabrics etc. I now pull all the blinds in the current van including roof vents to avoid any bleaching (as well as prying eyes) 

Tony


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for that Tony,

We are away in the van at the moment, full 3g signal but no tv signal using the aerial, definitely getting a satellite set when we get home for our next trip.

Had a look at the yellowing today and its definitely more yellow at the top and almost nothing at the bottom.

Its no huge problem, I was just wondering if we had done something to cause it.

I will ensure to keep the roof blinds closed when in storage.

Best wishes
Ian


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Have 2001 Autotrail Cheyenne and the bathroom sink has yellow stains in corners of sink upstand and also around sink waste plus the fridge freezer door has gone yellow in places.We have never had this problem in any of our campers/caravans.Nothing will get these out.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian,
It is not uncommon for some gelcoated surfaces to yellow with age. (Mid '90's Kon-tikis for example yellowed quite badly) It could be that one of your panels was made with a slightly different mix which would explain why just one looks odd.
We had a similar issue with the sink in our previous Rapido, I took it out and skimmed the underside with some P40. It was wafer thin by the plug hole, probably the area it needs to be strong. I thought perhaps we put a bit of pressure on the drain pipe when stuffing things in the cupboard underneath, but it was more likely a weak moulding.
Colin


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi Ian

Just seen this one

As you know I have a 2003 model Rapido. No problem with the shower but yes hairline crack on hand basin that resulted in a considerable leak over the half term get away. Repair was a slither of silicone sealer on the underside. also had to get a new bottle trap as the old one broke!!! Will speak at Chepstow


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi All,

Thanks for the replies,

Interestingly it isnt that noticeable anymore :? im sure it was worse before the winter :lol: 

Im wondering whether the heat off the spotlights in the shower might have caused it, they are quite close and give off a massive heat.

Luckily the sink has no cracks, this seems a fragile area though so will be very careful when loading the cupboard below.

Thanks
Best wishes
Ian


----------



## waggy3 (Jun 24, 2008)

on our caravan we have had the bottom round the plughole fall out on two sinks, so have been very carefull when putting in the plug.
yes they are paper thin.
the van is 5 years old in august.
it obviously always happenes when out in the van.
it is obviously a design fault.
i was talking to a salesman,wrong person who blamed it on the cleaning materials chmical reaction. i love these people who think every one is daft. no chance of me spending any money there.
we just left .
last week it happened and i codged it uf and reinforced it. it is obvious what i have done, but it is tidy
buy another sink .
not likely.
roy.


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Reminds me of one of the numerous problems with the Avondale caravan we had a few years ago,

it was a new van but it had the most problems, from windows falling out on the motorway to the battery charger catching fire,

it had one of these combined shower/toilets and when using the sink once I accidentally stepped on the shower tray drain, my foot went right through the tray and was out of the bottom of the van, it was beyond repair and soon after we sold the van at a huge loss.

Ian


----------



## j50jwr (May 9, 2006)

*yellow shower wall*

Hi Ian, looked at my shower wall. The one that is usually facing south when pitched has yellowed but only the half not covered by the folded screen. There is also a trace on the ajoining rear wall. So my guess is sun burn. The van is under a carport at home so is mainly sheltered from direct sun.

John


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Whilst our van is 2001 we bought it last July and in the bathroom sink i saw the yellow stain and thought i could get it out but you cannot, also i was disturb to find in the fridge the same stain on the freezer lid and the screw caps on the sides . This is on a Autotrail Cheyenne 634L. We have had several campers in our time and never seen anything like this, on the other hand its the oldest one we have had.


----------

